# My EDC



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi All,

Been rethinking my EDC and looking at options. When I get like this, I tend to overspend. This has been no exception, though I think I got it licked.

I went with a maxpedition jumbo versipack. It's not that big, not as big as I thought it was. So I had to repack, remove some things and now I'm realizing an external phone and glasses case are a must. (I wear corrective lenses and have 2 pairs, and a pair of prescription sun glasses).

So Here is what I carry now. I'm looking for loop holes. Keep in mind that I work within about a 6 hour walk from home if I had to walk home, mostly through suburbs. I keep a local map so that if I needed to, I could find alternative means home.

In no particular order

Sun glasses
Bug spray
Hand sanitizer
spare e-juice (electronic cig - yes i know, next thing on my get fit list)
decent blade sharpener, carbide and ceramic
note pad
pen
mini flash light
small pill bottle with advil, tylenol, benedryl and tums
smart phone
phone cable
All powers 10000 mAH solar rechargeable external battery
170 lumen flash light (2 AA)

maxpedition fatty pocket organizer with:
gun lock keys
small multi tool
2 sharpees
2 pens
tide stain removal pen (work in an office)
ipod cable
ipod (small one)
spare ecig battery
spare coils for ecig
2 usb keys (one has important stuff, one for daily use)
a survival tin with the usual goodies (spare mini flash light, small knife, all that stuff)
a spare note pad

in the rest of the bag

spare AAs (in altoids tin lined with electrical tape)
a bandanna
a shemagh
a leatherman wave with bitset
a simple first aid kit ( gause, cotton balls, bandaids, triple antibiotic cream, small scissors etc)
a tampon
a feminine napkin (both for wounds, or if a lady needs em, sure, though she's unlikely to let me know)
a local map
a simple fire kit
all leather work gloves
dusk mask
rubber gloves (x2)
a disposable rain poncho
a folding knife
2 lighters 

room for some clif bars (3 probably)

I usually have a small fixed blade knife in my pocket, a small gerber dime multi tool (which is way more handy than i ever thought a small thing like that would be - it was cheaper than leathermans equivalent) my keys and a card holder. I carry cash in a money clip.

I have a molly cell phone case and hard case for glasses coming to stick on the bag or strap, which will free up a little more space as well.

I keep a good pair of waterproof boots in the truck. I have a car bag I take when i go further out of the area, including a 10/22 takedown in it's bag, tarp, little more food and water, etc. A car bag list will come when I have rethought and completed my EDC.

What am i missing from the EDC? Any recommendations from the real world? Seems on youtube all you find is people buying expensive name brand crap that looks totally unused. I use my stuff.

My bag is black and dark blue, looks more like a camera bag, so it has some grey man appeal to me for that. I was looking at the hazard 4 plan b bag as an alternative EDC that has more flexibility for days not heading to the office. 

I have a range bag with lots of spare room for ammo on days i go hunting or shooting. It has redundancies, gun cleaning kit, oils, etc.

I need a good ripstop poncho, thats for sure. THe disposable ponchos do work, but don't last.

All constructive feedback and critiques are welcome.

Thanks for reading! I realize edc is as individual as the person.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks pretty good. I was going to mention rain gear but you already noted you need a poncho. You could probably loose the spare notepad.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

water. Do you want to have to buy it along the way? life straw. Canteen?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

purification tablets and a container.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Gun, Oh wait, I forgot.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am always rethinking my Vehicle bags and BOB's. I may never get it perfect. LOL


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes, water! I used to carry a lifestraw but it simply won't fit with my load out. I was looking at sayer mini's and a squeeze bag. With my glasses and cell out there will be room for one. I always have a clean canteen 40 oz with me. There is a spot on the bag for it on the side, however i have my hard glasses case in there right now. My med kit has 4 purification tabs in it as well. my canteen is 40oz, and the tabs do 1 liter each. That means that i fill it about 3/4 and use a tab (though i would like a filter straw in that case more than chemicals, or both if the source is questionable at best. When I get the molly case for the strap my clean canteen does fit well. So i will have a days water with me in that. This is EDC, not get home.

I carry a truck bag as well, and it does have a gun with it that I can legally store and carry in Canada. I'm looking at the hazard 4 plan B as it will fit under the back bench seat for some concealment. I will get black if i do. My ruger take down will fit in it. When the new gun law passes here in the north, we will be better off.

My truck bag is now under scrutiny. I will post out when I decide for feeback. This time i will look for feedback before i make the buy. Oh who am i kidding.....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here is my edc. I'm not nearly as prepared as you.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

You are carrying more than I do for EDC. I do have a GHB in my trunk. The one thing I carry that doesn't seem to be covered in the thread is a small AM/FM radio, preferably with a weather band. I carry this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Exceptio...d=1423412414&sr=1-5&keywords=sony+am+fm+radio

The thing is only about an 2 inches wide. I tossed the bulky headphones and packed some ear buds with the radio.

The reason for carrying it is that in the disasters I have been in, I had difficulty getting information about what was going on. The radio gives me a source of information that does not rely on the cell phone network.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Diver, that's awesome. Really good catch. When we had the roads closed for 3 days with people stranded and no help in site (some died trying to walk out, horrible for the home town area) and they were told to stay in their cars for shelter from the winter storm, the first thing they did was run their gas out staying warm, then their batteries. nobody had battery or gas after 24 hours. This situation, which I missed by only a few hours, was the start of me seeking how to prepare (what a can of worms that opened lol). I would of been just like everyone else at that time. No way to communicate, no radio, food water or heat. The radio is excellent, and a great addition for my car bag at the very least.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Diver said:


> You are carrying more than I do for EDC. I do have a GHB in my trunk. The one thing I carry that doesn't seem to be covered in the thread is a small AM/FM radio, preferably with a weather band. I carry this one:
> 
> Amazon.com : Sony Walkman Digital Tuning Portable Palm Size AM/FM Stereo Radio (Black) with Weather Band, 20 Station Preset Memory, DX Switch for Exceptional Reception, Convenient Belt Clip & Over the Head Stereo Headphones - Designed for Jogging, Wa
> 
> ...


I have that exact radio, I used to carry it hunting but I have since fallen in love with I heart radio and Pandora.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd ditch most of the electronic stuff.

You REALLY need to add a compass.

Some 550cord/cordage. Fishing line and hooks. Sewing needles. 55-gal contractor garbage bag (as good as a cheap poncho).


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I have that exact radio, I used to carry it hunting but I have since fallen in love with I heart radio and Pandora.


Well, you are already carrying your cell phone. In my case, when the WTC was hit there were 10 cell towers on top that immediately went offline and a Verizon building that got taken out when the buildings collapsed. Phones obviously were not working.  I consider a cell phone a marvelous device and if it were working that's where I would look for information first. I just am not expecting it to work in a disaster.

I really don't listen to that radio, but I carry it in case of another disaster.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes, I do have a compass in there, 2 actually! a flatter model folded in with the map and one in the 'survival tin'. its just a button but it reads so close to the better quality one with the map that its a great back up. Make that 3, now that I'm thinking. I have this little multi use box tool that has a compass, a fire steel, a striker, thermometer, a compass, a small magnifying glass and it reads the humidity as well. Nice catch! How could I forget to mention those.

My iPod (this thing is smaller than a credit card and goes for about 16 hrs on a charge) can tune FM radio as well. So I guess I have FM. I'm eyeing up little hand held models that you can use to talk to others on the same channel with, and they seem to have AM/FM and emergency bands on them as well. Since I do not own any type of radio like that, a radio is now a must. Awesome feed back!

There is also this on Amazon for a very low price:

http://www.amazon.ca/Kaito-KA321-Pocket-size-Shortwave-Processing/dp/B008MPKAPK/ref=sr_1_62?ie=UTF8&qid=1423423245&sr=8-62&keywords=radio


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'd ditch most of the electronic stuff.
> 
> You REALLY need to add a compass.
> 
> Some 550cord/cordage. Fishing line and hooks. Sewing needles. 55-gal contractor garbage bag (as good as a cheap poncho).


cell phone could be a life saver for a standard type of emergency, or offer you the ability to take pictures of things that you need proof of ect. Yes in a grid down it's dead weight save for stored books on edible plants (which I have for the local area) but for just about every other kind of emergency (and day to day (EDC)) it's pretty much essential. The ipod is a luxury item but it does have FM radio and its super light and tiny. the charger will keep the phone going for more than week before the sun is needed to recharge it. It's a good combo for urban edc i think. In a real SHTF your right though, dead weight.

Paracord - i do have a bracelet which has almost 10 feet and i have 2 100 foot coils I can pull some from. 50 feet, it's a good suggestion. I've used the stuff for everything from a cloths line to a food tie off in a tree to a cat toy


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

ok, I just realized that I can very quickly define the purpose of a BOB and GHB, but for some strange reason I'm hesitating on the EDC. For instance, TC, when I was reading your list, I couldn't help notice that there was no sleeping bag. lol. a sleeping bag in the back pocket of my work jeans is a good EDC, right?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

In my case the GHB is in the trunk of my car, but the last leg of my commute is mass transit, so if something goes wrong, like a plane coming in through the window, I have what is on me. i.e. my every day carry (EDC). My EDC does not have a sleeping bag.  However, I am carrying that little radio I mentioned and an assortment of other items, though not as extensive as the OP has.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The mix of my car bag with my EDC makes for a sufficient GHB. It has a tarp and 3 days of food firearm and all the expected goodies. It's getting reworked again. No radio though. I would love a sleeping bag in my back pocket. When you do find one that fits a pocket in anyone else's backside other than Kim Kardashian be sure to post a link lol. 

It all fits in a pack that is no more than 3 litres and weighs less than my mosin. It's very comfy. It's very easy to carry. There is no room for a ripstop poncho. It will live in the car bag and I'll tie it to the bottom if it's Lookin like rain. My commute is only 25 minutes. My car is secure during the work day. Unless bird crap is considered a security breech. 

I used to carry a shave kit deodorant and few other things to make being in my immediate vicinity more pleasing. I just left it at work. GHB is way more important so car and gethome are the same for me. Mix EDC with car get GHB. That's the intent. Hope I never need it for anything really. Hope won't get me home though should I need to.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> All constructive feedback and critiques are welcome.


Here are the knives you listed that you are carrying:

small knife in the survival tin
small multi tool (which generally have knife blades)
a leatherman wave (two different knife blades and a saw)
a folding knife
a small fixed blade knife in pocket
a Gerber Dime (which has a knife blade)

Additionally, you are carrying a sharpener?

Am I reading this right? If so, that's like 7 knife blades. That seems&#8230; a bit&#8230; heavy.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Here are the knives you listed that you are carrying:
> 
> small knife in the survival tin
> small multi tool (which generally have knife blades)
> ...


Wow. Little redundant. Redundant redundancy. Wave has been real helpful and so has dime for everything but their blades. The small fixed is the one I grab first folder can go. The one in the tin is not much more than a feather stick maker. Suggestions? The little multi tool in the pocket pal thingy is just a clip thing no knife. Screw driver bottle opener type tool. I have everything in the tin covered already. Though it does offer something if all I can grab is my pocket it does fit on the belt.

On the tin - it was the first survival type thing I did. Made some with the kids. They have come in handy more than once for band aids ointment anti allergy and headaches. Triple redundancy in the space of altoids can don't seem like overkill. Or does it?

Honestly though good feedback. Didn't see that at all.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'd ditch most of the electronic stuff.
> 
> You REALLY need to add a compass.
> 
> Some 550cord/cordage. Fishing line and hooks. Sewing needles. 55-gal contractor garbage bag (as good as a cheap poncho).


This really depends on where you are and the nature of the event. I carry a compass and living and working in urban to suburban areas, I can't recall using it.

The radio I've used a number of times in real emergencies. I started carrying it after 9/11 when I really could have used it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes. A radio is a must it just makes a ton of sense. There will be room in there once the phone and glasses are out. Thats what ill fill it with. Awesome feedback folks thanks so much. Its hard to objectively punch holes in something you make. You think your doing good by something and it turns out the gap i had could be a life saver.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess I'm wondering about your environment. What climate, how much is urban, what is the non urban terrain? I look at your list and think that there is a good possibility you actually have items that you would never use, and because of this you have less room for things you might use. For example, what use is that organizer thing? I bet I could do the same thing with a zip lock bag and some duct tape. Lighter and less bulky, plus waterproof. One tampon? So if you get shot twice? The guy next to you gets shot? Bet you will be glad your keys are neat and tidy in that organizer. 3 cliff bars for 6 hours of carrying that pack? On a good day mind you, provided you don't get held up by one or a million things. Water source? I looked three times (don't get me wrong, I go selectively blind) didn't see any. Poncho. Nice to have, but really a small roll of garbage bags does the same thing and more.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Jake for taking the time to look it over. The pocket organizer may be a little redundant your right. It's a good size to repurpose into a medical kit for the car bag. If you have a moment what other items do you feel may be of little use? I haven't scrutinized my car bag of late and the purpose of it is 3 day emergency bag. I have car related things in there like a shovel jumper cables and a tire iron and jack for flats. If I have to leave my vehicle the objective would be to dump the EDC bag and combine some its contents with the em fence bag in the car and make my way from there. If things are really bad and I just have to drop the EDC and grab the car bag I want to have enough in there that it won't be detrimental. I also want the EDC to be good enough for the six hour walk home if that is all I got. I do have a disposable poncho to shield from the rain but it would be good for little else. A quality industrial garbage bag may be a better choice for sure.


----------

